

Pixate Freestyle - a Bootstrap for non-Web, Native Mobile Apps - pcolton
http://www.pixate.com/freestyle/

======
oaoao
I would not use Pixate again. It's a great idea, but the overhead is brutal on
any kind of data driven list view. After filing numerous bug reports and using
hacky workarounds, we finally switched back to full native... it was the
source of 90%~ of our app's sluggishness.

~~~
pcolton
We hear you on the list performance. There are significant performance
improvements we've made in version 2.0, over the previous version. We’ve also
identified more ways to make Pixate faster, especially for CollectionView and
TableView, and will roll them out as soon as we can. Performance is our #1
priority, so expect it to continue to improve.

In addition to that, how you use Pixate and what CSS selectors and properties
you use can have a big impact on performance, just like with CSS on the web.
We’ll be making those kinds of issues clearer for developers through "best
practices" posts, as we continue to build our product.

------
qhoc
How is this better than, let say, jQuery Mobile? I know they are different but
somewhat the same in term of achieving native-like app. I like to hear from
people using both before.

~~~
andholt
Really two different worlds. Pixate isn't "native-like", it's 100% native.

------
pcolton
More technical information and screenshots available here:
[https://github.com/Pixate/Freestyle](https://github.com/Pixate/Freestyle)

~~~
imrank1
Awesome. I was looking for something like this to use in my next side project.
Any more info on when the Android release is coming?

~~~
ryanthejuggler
Appears to be in the works-- [http://www.pixate.com/blog/2013-12-06-android-
views-demo/ind...](http://www.pixate.com/blog/2013-12-06-android-views-
demo/index.html)

